# Do birds always fold their wings the same way?



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 30, 2006)

Do they? I mean, left wing on top or the other way arround...

Do all birds of the same species fold the wings the same way?

Do ALL birds do that too?


----------



## Gigas (Aug 30, 2006)

Not all birds have long enough wings to fold over, its generally raptors and ocean birds(gulls albatross's(sp?)) but then again i probably am completeley wrong

Interesting Question Cirith


----------



## pedipalp_girl (Aug 30, 2006)

Most birds with their flight feathers intact will cross over at the ends.  I was a bird keeper for 5 years before working where I do now.  Not all flamingos cross left over right, not all cockatiels cross right over left.  Not really sure what determines it, but they do adjust to what is comfortable.  For example, it is more comfortable for me to cross my arms with my left on top (although I am right handed), but not all people feel comfortable that way.  Anyway, it is just the tips of their primary flight feathers that cross when they are "resting".  Birds with their wings clipped dont have any cross over.
Christy


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 30, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> Not all birds have long enough wings to fold over, its generally raptors and ocean birds(gulls albatross's(sp?)) but then again i probably am completeley wrong
> 
> Interesting Question Cirith


Not only that, I'm currently carving tiny ravens out of horn... so ofcourse I want them to look realistic.  

Interesting answer Gigus


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 30, 2006)

pedipalp_girl said:
			
		

> Most birds with their flight feathers intact will cross over at the ends.  I was a bird keeper for 5 years before working where I do now.  Not all flamingos cross left over right, not all cockatiels cross right over left.  Not really sure what determines it, but they do adjust to what is comfortable.  For example, it is more comfortable for me to cross my arms with my left on top (although I am right handed), but not all people feel comfortable that way.  Anyway, it is just the tips of their primary flight feathers that cross when they are "resting".  Birds with their wings clipped dont have any cross over.
> Christy



Thanks a lot!


----------



## DEAD~RATS (Aug 30, 2006)

*r u 4 real ?*

u must have been on a goood one to notice that buddy...:drool:  

and honestly i didnt think so many people paid attention to stuff like that.
friends of mine laugh @ me for sh!t like that but who cares right i just want to know everything be 4 the main event 

maybe each bird like u or me or anyone have a preference to be a lefty or right handed
just my opinion


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 30, 2006)

I would think that birds fold their wings according to what side of the body they favor.

Try this:

Clasp your hands with your fingers interlocking naturally.

Now...switch positions so your opposite index finger is on top. Feels akward, don't it?

Now...try this

Cross your arms natrually. Now reverse this. Feels akward, don't it?

A bird's wings are basically like it's arms/hands so the way it folds them may depend on what side of the body they prefer...IE left handed/right handed (although this wouldn't work for birds. Right/left footed?)


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 31, 2006)

DR: Tell you're buddies that they have to be blind for not noticing it on such large birds as ravens 

Rest of you: makes sense


----------



## Mina (Aug 31, 2006)

I have 11 parrots and my vet told me that parrots are like people in the fact that they can be left footed or right footed.  Meaning when a parrot steps to a new perch, whatever foot they lead with is dominant.  I assume crossing the wings is the same way, but I've never seen it in my own birds.  I keep all of their wings clipped.


----------



## DEAD~RATS (Aug 31, 2006)

thank u mina


----------

